#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Κατά την έκδοση ΠΕΑ διαμερίσματος, ποιο δηλώνεται ως εμβαδόν.

## Xάρης

Κατά την έκδοση ΠΕΑ για τμήμα κτηρίου, διαμέρισμα, ποιο δηλώνεται ως εμβαδόν;
Το καθαρόΤο μικτό

Γνωρίζουμε ότι στο εμβαδόν, καθαρό ή μικτό προστίθενται και οι τακτοποιημένοι αυθαίρετοι χώροι.
Αν όμως υπάρχουν χώροι αυθαίρετοι *οι οποίοι δεν έχουν τακτοποιηθεί*, τουλάχιστον ακόμα, αυτοί προστίθενται στο εμβαδόν που δηλώνεται;

Ο νόμος λέει ότι στο εμβαδόν περιλαμβάνεται:
α) ό,τι προσμετράται στο συντελεστή δόμησης σύμφωνα με την οικοδομική άδεια και 
β) όσοι χώροι έχουν τακτοποιηθεί.Το (α) νομίζω ότι αναφέρεται στο κτήριο. 

Όταν πρόκειται για τμήμα κτηρίου δεν νομίζω ότι έχει εφαρμογή για τους εξής λόγους:
i) δεν έχει νόημα να προσμετρήσω στο εμβαδόν τμήμα του κλιμακοστασίου του ορόφου (κοινόχρηστου, μη θερμαινόμενου χώρου) που αντιστοιχεί στο διαμέρισμα. Γιατί να μην προσμετρήσω όλο το κλιμακοστάσιο του ορόφου στο διαμέρισμα.
ii) δεν έχει νόημα να προσμετρήσω στο εμβαδόν τμήμα του κλιμακοστασίου του ισογείου (κοινόχρηστου, μη θερμαινόμενου χώρου) που ενδεχομένως να υπολογίζεται στο συντελεστή δόμησης.
iii) από το συντελεστή δόμησης αφαιρούνται τμήματα του κλιμακοστασίου (π.χ. τα πέραν του 1,20μ πλάτος διαδρόμου και σκάλας) που θα έπρεπε να υπολογίσουμε στο εμβαδόν αν υπολογίζαμε τα μικτά.
Το ερώτημα είναι σημαντικό διότι υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που έχουμε καθαρό εμβαδό μικρότερο των 50τμ και μικτό μεγαλύτερο των 50τμ. Σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις έχουμε απαλλαγή από έκδοση ΠΕΑ ή όχι;

----------


## ALIKI

Κατά την έκδοση ΠΕΑ για τμήμα κτηρίου, διαμέρισμα,  δηλώνεται ως εμβαδόν το μικτό.
Οταν είναι για όλο το κτίριο το κέλυφος που υπολογίζεις είναι γύρω γύρω όλες οι εξωτερικές διαστάσεις του κτιρίου.(μαζί και κλιμακοστάσιο και όλες οι αυθαιρεσίες...)Οταν όμως θέλεις ΠΕΑ για ένα διαμέρισμα  που βρίσκεται π.χ.σε κάποιον όροφο με ένα άλλο διαμέρισμα και κοινόχρηστο κλιμακοστάσιο ,τότε παίρνεις ως εμβαδόν το *μικτό*  εμβαδόν του διαμερίσματος *χωρίς το κλιμακοστάσιο* αλλά με οποιαδήποτε τυχόν αυθαιρεσία.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Άρα το *καθαρό** εμβαδόν του διαμερίσματος + όσους αυθαίρετους χώρους έχουν προστεθεί.

* στο μικτό, σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα κατανομής χιλιοστών, προσμετρώνται και τμήμα του κλιμακοστασίου του ορόφου αλλά και της εισόδου του ισογείου και της απόληξης κλιμακοστασίου αν υπάρχει.

Χώροι που είναι αυθαίρετοι αλλά δεν έχουν τακτοποιηθεί, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι είναι υποχρέωση του ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή να τους προσμετρήσει στο συνολικό εμβαδόν, αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο θα εκθέσει τον ιδιοκτήτη. 
Πρόβλημα του ιδιοκτήτη θα μου πείτε, ας τους τακτοποιούσε ή ας τακτοποιήσει όσο είναι καιρός.

----------


## giatrasof

έχω ένα παρόμοιο προβληματισμό:
έχω διαμέρισμα σε οικοδομή 1978 με εμβαδόν στην άδεια Σ.Δ. και τα συμβόλαια ~108 τ.μ.
Στο εμβαδόν όμως του Σ.Δ. έχει προσμετρήσει φωταγωγός 1*1 = 1 τ.μ. και στεγασμένη βεράντα (μετράει στον Σ.Δ. του ΓΟΚ 73) 5,00*1 = 5 τ.μ.
Στο ΠΕΑ έβαλα 
συνολική επιφάνεια 108 τ.μ.
θερμαινόμενη επιφ. 102 τ.μ.

σωστά δεν έκανα ? μήπως προκύψει πρόβλημα στη Δ.Ο.Υ. ή το συμβολαιογράφο, από που προκύπτει αυτή η διαφορά ? 
Δεν έχω κάνει οριστική οπότε θα προλάβω να το διορθώσω. 

στις αμοιβές τεε, να βάλω τη συνολική 108 τ.μ. ή τη θερμαινόμενη 102 τ.μ.? 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dn102

Δηλώνεις το χώρο του κελύφους που μετράς άσχετα απο το πώς είναι στην άδεια.Συνεπώς μετράμε θερμαινόμενη επιφάνεια

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

Συμφωνω με "" Δηλώνεις το χώρο του κελύφους που μετράς άσχετα απο το πώς είναι στην άδεια.  "" αλλα το ερωτημα παραμένη εαν ξέρει κανείς τι δέχεται ή απορίπτει η εφορία όταν τα τετραγωνικά είναι διαφορετικά ??(αντί για (χ) μ2  εμφανιστούν (χ + κλειστος Η/Χ μη δηλωμένος.) θα το δεχτεί ?? μηπως ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## Xάρης

Επειδή σ' αυτήν τη χώρα δεν υπάρχει ούτε κοινή γραμμή/πολιτική των εφοριών, ούτε των λοιπών δημοσίων υπηρεσιών, αλλά όλα εξαρτώνται από την ερμηνεία και τις διαθέσεις του υπαλλήλου, αποφεύγω να γενικεύω.
Αυτό που μπορώ να σου πω για μια εφορία που γνωρίζω, είναι ότι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα τα μισθωτήρια συμβόλαια στα οποία το εμβαδόν είναι διαφορετικό της αδείας. Πώς άλλωστε θα το διασταυρώσουν;

----------


## Aris72

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω αγαπητέ dn102. Eπιθεωρούμε αυτό που βλέπουμε ανεξαρτήτως της νομιμότητας του ή όχι. Αρμόδιοι πλέον είναι για αυτό οι ελεγκτές δόμησης. Όσον αφορά  τα μικτά ή καθαρά τ.μ. εκπλήσσομαι! Επιθεωρώ το κέλυφος που περικλείει το διαμέρισμα. Μη μπλέκεστε με πλατύσκαλα και κλιμακοστάσια. Οι οδηγίες είναι σαφείς.

----------

dn102

----------


## dn102

Η εφορία θέλει απλά το ΠΕΑ δέν κοιτάει τίποτα άλλο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Τώρα όσο αφορά αυτό που λές Χαρη ένα θα σου πώ.Για ενοικίαση αποθήκης ζήτησε η εφορία Λαρισας ΠΕΑ!!!!!!!! αυτά για να γελάσεις.Ο λόγος που σκαρφίστηκε είναι οτι θα τη χρησιμοποιήσει για εμπορικό σκοπό(χα χα χα χα).

----------


## Xάρης

Σωστά, ότι μετρήσουμε ανεξαρτήτως του τι γράφει η οικοδομική άδεια.
Λογικά, αυτό πρέπει να είναι πάντα κατάτι μεγαλύτερο του εμβαδού που αναγράφεται στην οικοδομική άδεια.
Κι αυτό διότι στο ΠΕΑ μετρούμε εξωτερικές διαστάσεις, άρα και τα τελικά επιχρίσματα, ενώ στην οικοδομική άδεια δεν περιλαμβάνονται τα πάχη των επιχρισμάτων.

Και τι γίνεται όταν αυτά τα εμβαδά (ΠΕΑ & αδείας) διαφέρουν;
Ενδεχομένως τίποτα. Προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον. 
Στο μέλλον, ίσως να υπάρξει θέμα.

----------


## 11AP

Έχω διαμέρισμα το οποίο στην εφορία είναι 52τμ, ωστόσο το πραγματικό του εμβαδό μετά την αποτύπωση που έκανα είναι 47τ.μ. Τι πρέπει να κάνω σε αυτή την περίπτωση? Είναι υποχρεωτικό να βγάλω Π.Ε.Α ή όχι? Η απόκλιση μετρηθέντος και πραγματικού είναι πάνω της 5%. Μήπως πρέπει να κάνω δήλωση αυθαιρέτου? 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν απαιτείται ΠΕΑ.
Τακτοποίηση του θέματος πολεοδομικά (έτσι κι αλλιώς με την ηλεκτρονική ταυτότητα του κτηρίου θα γίνει), συμβολαιογραφικά (αν αναγράφεται το καθαρό εμβαδό στο συμβόλαιο) και φορολογικά (Ε1, Ε2, Ε9) χρειάζεται.
Να πάει ο ιδιοκτήτης στον οικείο Δήμο και να υποβάλει αίτηση για την αλλαγή του εμβαδού. Θα χρειαστεί ένα σχέδιο κάτοψης υπογεγραμμένο από σένα (μηχανικό) για τη βεβαίωση του πραγματικού εμβαδού.

Ακόμα όμως και αν εκδοθεί ΠΕΑ δεν θα πάει χαμένο. Από 01.01.2016 απαιτείται ΠΕΑ και για τα κάτω των 50τμ διαμερίσματα.

----------


## plethron

Αληθεύει το γεγονός ότι η εφορεία κάνει δεκτά τα μισθωτήρια μέσω taxisnet χωρίς να είναι αναγκαία η προσκόμιση ΠΕΑ?

----------


## Xάρης

Είναι προαιρετική η συμπλήρωση του πεδίου που αφορά το ΠΕΑ, κάτι το οποίο είπαν ότι θα το διορθώσουν.
Προφανώς, επειδή το ΠΕΑ δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό για όλες τις χρήσεις και μόνο για όλα τα εμβαδά, ήταν η εύκολη προγραμματιστική λύση.

----------


## antanto75

να ρωτησω αν πρεπει να μετρησω σαν συνολικη επιφανεια και σαν ωφελιμη(θερμαινομενη) το γινομενο των κοκκινων διαστασεων?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν βλέπω καλά το σχήμα.
Χρησιμοποιούμε τις εξωτερικές διαστάσεις.
Όταν υπάρχει μεσοτοιχία με θερμαινόμενο χώρο του ίδιου κτηρίου λαμβάνω τον μισό τοίχο.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν φαίνεται πολύ καλά το σχήμα.

Γενικώς χρησιμοποιούμε τις εξωτερικές διαστάσεις.
Όταν υπάρχει μεσοτοιχία με θερμαινόμενο χώρο του ίδιου κτηρίου λαμβάνω τον μισό τοίχο.
Άρα στη διεύθυνση x (οριζόντια) νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις τον μισό τοίχο στα αριστερά, όπου έχουμε όμορο διαμέρισμα, θερμαινόμενο χώρο.

----------

